# Mise a jour os5



## rick31h (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Comment ce fait-il que depuis la MAJ, j'ai l'app store en Japonnais? Egalement j'ai tous mes RDV sur ical en double?


----------



## timeloo (13 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ai un autre problème. 
Après la mise à jour iOS 5.0, je me retrouve avec 24 Go de "Autres" dans la jauge de la capacité en bas (en jaune). Je n'avais pas cela avant. C'est quoi ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## timeloo (14 Octobre 2011)

Oui la mise à jour était bien terminée. En fait, j'ai fait une nouvelle restauration et le problème a été résolu. Merci pour ton aide.


----------

